# P22 (3.4" or 5")



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

I am seriously considering getting a P22 for fun times at the range and have been looking at both mentioned in the title of this post... can someone give me the pros and cons of both barrel lengths? We are also considering the Ruger or Browning 22s but like the P22 since is similiar in form and function as our carry weapons...

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Newbie (Feb 13, 2007)

I have the short barrell right now but have purchased the extension kit. I would recommend, if finances can stand it, to get both. The short does well at the 25' mark, but to go further, I need the longer barrell. You will love this gun. Couple of things that have cropped up for me are the rear sight seems a little loose and the is a screw on the right side, behind the slide works loose after 200-250 rounds and causes a to FTF. Simple fix and I could probably correct the problem with some Screwtight(?).


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

Thanks, I guess it will boil down to which one I can get the better deal on.. won't be shooting much more that 7-10 yards anyway... if we do this I may just get the 3.5 first and then spring for the 5" conversion at a later date...


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

The longer one requires a few more stops to take apart. Even though you get a little higher velocity with the longer barrel, I usually don't have it installed. The longer barrel is also a little more difficult to use with a suppressor.


----------



## RedDobe (Feb 20, 2007)

With My wife she has both barrels and she prefers the short barrel and the laser


----------



## Catbird (Aug 2, 2006)

I have two Walther P22s; one has the 3.4" barrel and the other came with both barrel lengths. To me, the P22 with the shorter barrel is much more fun and balances in my hand better. Also, with the 3.4" barrel installed, the pistol is much easier to fieldstrip because you don't have the fake "compensator" to remove prior to removing the slide.

Here's the one with both barrels:


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I like the longer barrel and resulting sight radius, but the fake compensator really cheapens the appearance to me. Reminds me of those cars with the fake air scoops.


----------



## GypsyBill (Mar 16, 2007)

I ended up buying the 3.4" as I probably said in another post here somewhere... gonna see how this works out and maybe later pick up the 5" conversion...


----------

